# X800XTPE will not go over 525mhz without artifacts using ATITool



## Rob94hawk (Sep 9, 2004)

I don't want to kill a great card as it is but will bumping up the AGP voltage to 0.1 help with the OC?

The card has the stock heatsink on it and I have an ArcticCooling rev4 that is not on yet.

Any ideas?


----------



## acrowley23 (Sep 9, 2004)

yo....some x800XT-PE are not able to OC....some Cards go up to 540_570...other 580_600!
The PE Chips are not big overclockers...the max most is 580Mhz on Air Cooling..
Might you've such a Card...not a suprise...   Good Luck

I'm feel much more comfortable with my x800proVivo@XT with 540Mhz Gpu


----------



## veryhumid (Sep 9, 2004)

yeah wait until you get that silencer on, that will help. After that it is volt mod time. With V mods and all custom sinks, a guy at ocforums is over 600 MHz core I think. that's on air, too.

http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=309528


----------

